# Moving to teach at AUC



## melprof (Jun 12, 2011)

I am a Fulbright scholar and will be moving to Cairo to teach at the American University; my husband and I are inclined to get an apartment in Maadi. We are in our 50s-early 60s, scuba divers, professors, and like the idea of quiet, access to campus and to downtown, and the option of getting a drink. We expect family and friends to visit during our year there as well. Any suggestions folks have are warmly accepted.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

melprof said:


> I am a Fulbright scholar and will be moving to Cairo to teach at the American University; my husband and I are inclined to get an apartment in Maadi. We are in our 50s-early 60s, scuba divers, professors, and like the idea of quiet, access to campus and to downtown, and the option of getting a drink. We expect family and friends to visit during our year there as well. Any suggestions folks have are warmly accepted.


AUC have 2 branches in Cairo: the old one in Tahrir (downtown) and the new one in Tagammoa (New Cairo). It's likely you will be working in the Tagammoa campus, in which case Maadi would be quite convenient. The area is popular with expats so that can make the culture shock less...shocking


----------



## Yasmine123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi

maadi it's so convenient for you, it's very save and there is a lot of expat are living all around


Good luck
Yasmine.


----------



## melprof (Jun 12, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Dear Yasmine,

Your comment is helpful. I will indeed be teaching at the new campus, and we have three options for Fulbright apartments (Zamelek, Maadi, and a gated community by the campus called El Rahab). Maadi seemed liked the best combination of resources and convenience; El Rahab requires a car, and it's dry (hey, I like some wine from time to time!). Zamelek means a seriously traffic-laden commute and a noisier environment. We are both professors so we need some quiet to work.

Anyone know about the best cell phone solution? I assumed we would buy burners or phones you could reload as needed rather than a contract since it's just for a year. We will use Skype for overseas calls.

Also, I wonder about the logistics of getting household help--maybe once a week to clean and do laundry?



Yasmine123 said:


> Hi
> 
> maadi it's so convenient for you, it's very save and there is a lot of expat are living all around
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

melprof said:


> Dear Yasmine,
> 
> Your comment is helpful. I will indeed be teaching at the new campus, and we have three options for Fulbright apartments (Zamelek, Maadi, and a gated community by the campus called El Rahab). Maadi seemed liked the best combination of resources and convenience; El Rahab requires a car, and it's dry (hey, I like some wine from time to time!). Zamelek means a seriously traffic-laden commute and a noisier environment. We are both professors so we need some quiet to work.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome


I personally love Zamalek, after a couple of weeks you will not notice the noise.
Cell phones are easy to buy and keep topped up as most streets have a shop that sells top up cards.
Do not worry about household help asnyour bowab will find someone for you, however never let the maid be in the apartment alone.


----------



## melprof (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you kindly, Ms. Scotland. Good advice. BTW, other Fulbrighters teaching at ACU suggested Maadi over Zamelek because of the commute. Everyone loves Zamelek for its liveliness. If you have restaurant recommendations, please let me know!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

melprof said:


> Thank you kindly, Ms. Scotland. Good advice. BTW, other Fulbrighters teaching at ACU suggested Maadi over Zamelek because of the commute. Everyone loves Zamelek for its liveliness. If you have restaurant recommendations, please let me know!




The Marriot terrace is the place to sit and people watch but it can be very hot in summer plus the service is terrible in fact the lack of service is well known and yet the place is always busy.
La Bodega on 26th July St is my favourite restuarant in Zamalek, Sequoia is also worth a visit. Lonchamp hotel has a lovely roof terrace away from all the noise sadly again the service is not great but you could sit up there reading your newspaper oblivious to all the noise and chaos happening on the streets.

Good luck on your new life

Maiden


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Marriot terrace is the place to sit and people watch but it can be very hot in summer plus the service is terrible in fact the lack of service is well known and yet the place is always busy.
> La Bodega on 26th July St is my favourite restuarant in Zamalek, Sequoia is also worth a visit. Lonchamp hotel has a lovely roof terrace away from all the noise sadly again the service is not great but you could sit up there reading your newspaper oblivious to all the noise and chaos happening on the streets.
> 
> Good luck on your new life
> ...


I agree, Mariott had years ago a good price quality ratio but now it's too expensive and service is slow! The Sushi restaurant in the hotel it's fine but the price is again too high.... If you like Sushi, Mori Sushi (you have two options in Zamalek) seems a better option. 

If you dine at Sequoia, the vast selection of mezze is always a good choice and it can alone satisfy entirely your appetite. Sushi served only after 16;00 and no children under 16 allowed in after 18:00. They have also a Good sisha!!

I would also add when in ZamaleK: 

~ the Aubergine .... lot's of vegetable dishes served on the ground floor (unfortunately not very spacious) and a trendy bar on the first floor.

~ at the Sofitel Hotel (ex Sheraton), the Kebabgi it's another good choice when with friends if you are looking for a good mix grill dining location but be aware that it can be a bit overpriced. 

In front of Zamalek, along the same Nile Cornish in road sequence, I would recommend:

~ inside the Nile Towers at the Fairmont Hotel, for around 150 + taxes egy pounds you can have an "all you can eat" sushi lunch! It's a temporary promotion so check before booking if still available.

~ Friends have told me also about a good Canadian Steak house at the Conrad Hotel, might not be cheap but the steak seems excellent! 

~ at the Kempinski Hotel, the Friday's brunch for 195 pounds it's a good choice. Most food type it's available but if you like Turkish traditional food you can find some good choices here. There is also a fantastic view from the restaurant!

~ the Nubian village restaurant at the Hyatt Hotel it's also a good choice when with friends visiting Cairo... (nice Nile view)

On the other side of the river,
near the old Four Season Hotel, if aiming at fish, the Fish Market seems to be an affordable and always reliable choice.

..plenty of choices out there!!
:clap2::spit:


----------



## melprof (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am hungry already!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

melprof said:


> Thanks everyone! I am hungry already!


You will find service in Egypt can be lacking in fact it will be lacking, the big hotels are no better for service than the small local restaurant.
I hated the fact that plates are cleared as soon as a person has finished eating regardless of the other diners at the table who may still be eating..... Feels very hurried to me


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You will find service in Egypt can be lacking in fact it will be lacking, the big hotels are no better for service than the small local restaurant.
> I hated the fact that plates are cleared as soon as a person has finished eating regardless of the other diners at the table who may still be eating..... Feels very hurried to me


I have lost count of the number of times my half full cup of coffee is lifted from the table. And yet you wait half an hour for it to arrive in the first place


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

A couple of places to avoid:

Pub 28 - s....e staff

Cairo Jazz Club - you'll get urban pollution in your lungs.

Also imho I would avoid the Marriot gardens, nothing more than a pickup joint especially during the summer.


----------

